# You can now get a $10 b/w softcover digest-sized version of N.E.W.!



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2017)

Perfect for gifts or table copies. Find it on Amazon!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1979987459/


----------



## dickie (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey Russ

Is the digest version just a smaller version of the B&W one that's already on Amazon?
I'm really interested to know whats the thinking behind this (apart from the obvious)

The price is great (it's half the price of the PDF) but isnt there a danger of too many options?

Full colour Hardcover - $49.99
Full colour Softcover - $34.99
B/W version - $14.99
A smaller B/W version (?)- $9.99
PDF version $20

Or have I missed the point?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2017)

Yup, it’s a smaller version of the b/w softcover. The PDF will be going back to $10 for Xmas, too.


----------



## Inchoroi (Dec 9, 2017)

Will OLD be going up like this, too, eventually?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2017)

Yup. In fact I’m just waiting on the proofs.


----------



## Vampifan (Dec 9, 2017)

I was pleased to see that N.E.W. is now available on Amazon. However, I did notice that no one had reviewed it yet so I gave it a 5 star review on Amazon UK.


----------



## Inchoroi (Dec 9, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Yup. In fact I’m just waiting on the proofs.




Glorious! There goes $20 more...


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2017)

So we’re getting reports of printing errors, so we’ve put this on hold while we look into it.


----------

